# What was your worst job interview experience?



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

I had an interview today and totally sh*t on it so hard. I haven't had an interview for 4 months and it felt as if it was my ever first interview. They asked me to simply walk through my resume and explain the duties of each job and I was STUMPED. I couldn't formulate my sentences together, I mumbled my words, stuttered occasionally and said "um" at least 3 times with a confused half smile dumb face expression. I'm mortified. It was embarrassing because I failed to present my OWN resume. I did not expect to be asked about my resume. I thoroughly studied my answers the day before, but I completely blanked on my resume. It really sounds less credible for someone to disremember their resume but I was high strung and utterly nervous.

Other than that, I answered the other questions fairly well, I think. I took a klonopin prior to the interview an hour before to keep the edge off, and the klonopin didn't even hit me till I got home after the interview! lol -_-

Lastly, I have a much more traumatic interview experience than this one. I had my first ever anxiety attack in the midst of the interview. Although, I'm not ready to share it yet because being reminded of it makes my body cringe so hard (will share on day).

*What was your worst job interview experience?*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I had an interview in which I stupidly admitted I would let other employees steal. The lady asked me what would I do if I saw a coworker stealing money and I answered truthfully. I said I would pretend like I didn't see it which is what I would do because I always avoid drama/confrontation. That clearly wasn't the right answer and never got called back. I was nervous AF during the whole process. There was another time where a lady just told me is this your first interview? You clearly need help with your interview skills.


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> I had an interview in which I stupidly admitted I would let other employees steal. The lady asked me what would I do if I saw a coworker stealing money and I answered truthfully. I said I would pretend like I didn't see it which is what I would do because I always avoid drama/confrontation. That clearly wasn't the right answer and never got called back. I was nervous AF during the whole process. There was another time where a lady just told me is this your first interview? You clearly need help with your interview skills.


Sorry to hear, but that that lady was such a d*ck. I don't understand why people feel inclined to act condescending or have the need to make things more awkward when the situation itself is already uncomfortable for the person. Some nerves people have eh? I find that making quick but short key notes to help you study prior before the interview helps a lot. Don't write it word for word. You'll sound mundane and so scripted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

vexdan said:


> Sorry to hear, but that that lady was such a d*ck. I don't understand why people feel inclined to act condescending or have the need to make things more awkward when the situation itself is already uncomfortable for the person. Some nerves people have eh? I find that making quick but short key notes to help you study prior before the interview helps a lot. Don't write it word for word. You'll sound mundane and so scripted.


Yeah its tough. Going in knowing the answers to the general questions help but sometimes they ask random questions that throw you off.


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah its tough. Going in knowing the answers to the general questions help but sometimes they ask random questions that throw you off.


Yeah true that. That happened to me many times. When a situation like the arises I just ask them tactfully if we can come back to that question (so far it hasn't served any bad impressions). It gives you some time to think and if worse comes to worse, just try and correlate your answers to the position/company as much possible.


----------



## whathaveibecome (Feb 12, 2016)

I finished school, trying to avoid finding a job because I knew it would make me even more suicidal but my parents never cared, I told them once how i feel and about SA just to be called lazy, ungrateful, stupid, and crazy. They were on my back every day about finding a job, going to stores applying, going to interviews, so eventually they found me one interview at company mom worked in.
It was like year or so after i finished school, I was ****ed up and not ready for it yet, HS was worst part of my life, I couldn't go through life yet, I needed time to recover for that and year was just not enough. 

Anyway I was worrying for weeks about it and eventually had to go to interview, expecting them to ask me why I want to work there and about salary and similar but they started asking me about company and other **** I had no idea about, I didn't go there to be CEO I just wanted some job in back, stocking shelves, cleaning floor or something like that.

I was in room with two guys who starred me into eyes, asking me questions about company while I was scared to death of talking, sweating and praying to get out of there asap, my first interview ever, they eventually saw I was hopeless and said "go to library and find book about doing interviews, and then go read it home because you will never pass interview", they laughed at me too, I don't even wanna know what they talked about after I left that place.

I came home extremely sad and depressed, all false motivation/hope I've put together after finishing school, were just crushed like that in minutes/seconds, took me some time to recover after that and went to some other interview soon after already knowing i would embarrass myself and I was laughed at again and told "we need to get you out of house more" while clearly making fun of me, if they only knew people like them were reasons I'm like this and reason I don't wanna leave home...


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

On a phone interview, I was asked to name what I did "above and beyond" expectations....and I simply said, "I can't think of anything." lol.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Had 3 interviews where I was basically dismissed within 3-5 minutes.


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

whathaveibecome said:


> I finished school, trying to avoid finding a job because I knew it would make me even more suicidal but my parents never cared, I told them once how i feel and about SA just to be called lazy, ungrateful, stupid, and crazy. They were on my back every day about finding a job, going to stores applying, going to interviews, so eventually they found me one interview at company mom worked in.
> It was like year or so after i finished school, I was ****ed up and not ready for it yet, HS was worst part of my life, I couldn't go through life yet, I needed time to recover for that and year was just not enough.
> 
> Anyway I was worrying for weeks about it and eventually had to go to interview, expecting them to ask me why I want to work there and about salary and similar but they started asking me about company and other **** I had no idea about, I didn't go there to be CEO I just wanted some job in back, stocking shelves, cleaning floor or something like that.
> ...


god this makes my blood boil! people with higher status feel that its acceptable to belittle and mistreat others. people are like this because they choose to act that way, its not their position speaking. i'm really sorry to hear this. those people are truly disgusting. i could imagine your frustration with the lack of understanding from your parents. people can be close minded about SAD. they think its just "nerves" but in actuality its hell. you're not stupid, lazy, ungrateful or crazy. you finished school man that says a lot about your potential. you're full of potential.

what i can share with you (speaking from my person experience) is going to sound absurd but it works. you need to be willing to get a little embarrassed sometimes, to an extent of course. On my past interviews i've stuttered so badly and gave such stupid answers you wouldn't believe, like "um i'm not sure" or "i can't answer that" or "i haven't encountered that situation so ya...". The interviewers sometimes laugh or stare at me with an odd expression and i chuckle with them and mention that it's been a while since i've had an interview. although they're laughing at me, i don't give a ***** for the most part because i'm human. you know, behind closed doors, they get nervous too and they poop too, right? i'm serious. they are no higher than anyone. I've scored jobs and failed jobs. the more you encounter interviews, you will become better.

interviews are nerve racking. you don't have to be perfect in your interviews. if you mess up, who cares! you mustered the courage to expose yourself with SA to begin with. give self yourself the credit that has been long overdue. you got this 

ps. have you ever thought about taking a clonazepam before an interview? i find that it keeps the edge off but everyone's body is different.


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

BlueDay said:


> On a phone interview, I was asked to name what I did "above and beyond" expectations....and I simply said, "I can't think of anything." lol.


right?! i dread those questions. its those simple questions that stump us! perhaps its because we over think them.:serious:


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

Omgblood said:


> Had 3 interviews where I was basically dismissed within 3-5 minutes.


hey, practice makes perfect! take those opportunities as a learning experience. more exposure, better skills!


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Interviewer: [name]?
Me: Yes, that's me.
Int.: Come this way and and have a seat
Me: This is a big office
Int: Yes it is. So How old are you again?
Me: 30-
Int: You look really young. Do you have kids?
Me: Nope
Int: And why is that, don't you want kids?
Me: I haven't met the right guy and-
Int: Ok. So you don't want kids. Why did you apply to this company?
Me: I have heard about the company and it would be an honor be part of a company that's rapidly growing to success.
Int: Ok, so you want success. Do you have any success-stories?
Me: Yes, I made an internet ad that really hit on well in my previous job-
Int: I see. And why did you quit?
Me. I didn't quit, the company went bankrupt when we lost our main customer.
Int: Are you introverted?
Me: Eeeh, yes. Yes I am. (I was sure he could see)
Int: Yeah, I can tell you're not comfortable. Why do you think that is
Me: Well, I'm also a little nervous right now. I think I was just born this way. I've alsways liked books and movies, and I like drawing, which is more of an introverted hob-
Int: Ok, so nothing happened to make you like that?
Me: Not that I recall.
Int: Ok. So you really think you got what it takes to sell anything?
Me: Yes, with a little training (which the ad promised). I have some experience at an electronics store-
Int: Yes yes, I saw your resume. Why did you not have a job in your teens?
Me: I was happy and didn't feel like I needed one at the time.
Int: Ok. I think I've heard enough. There is the door. I'll call you back on monday and let you know.

:/. At least this guy didn't ask about what I was doing in 5 years or why I had a 3 years with nothing in my resume.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gahhh all the interview stories sound so horrible, i'm sorry.

I dont have anything truly bad that happened. sometimes i get nervous and start blabbing and sound like a robot but that's what happens when you put an anxious person into an interview. i dont feel guilty.

My only horror story was when i went to an interview with this sassy c*** of an interviewer. I get in the room and he says "would you want a drink?" I says no thanks.....he says "i want a tea, we drink tea here, do you?" i says "no i prefer coffee".....he looks at me funny and says "oh you're one of those"....i say "yes, is that a problem?". 

After it happened i felt like i said something so rude and sassy to my interviewer. I felt really guilty about it. he was really weird. i still feel guilty for sounding rude but itcame out of my mouth without me even thinking really. You try to sass me i will out-sass you back. interview or not.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Where do they get those questions for interviews? At most hospital facilities that i've worked at, there have been two questions that come up every single time i have to take either an "employ psych evaluation" (aka candidate survey), or an HR interview.

Q: So where do think you'd like to be 5-10 years later in this job?
_A: Well, looks no one here really lasted that long - so i expect to be out of a job and looking for another.
_
Q: If you saw an employee stealing something what would you do?
_A: I'd help. The pay sucks here apparently, or they wouldn't be stealing.
_
I guess the people who make up these questions must be only thinking of their own job security.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

The guy ask me to explain the pen kind of like trying to sell him the pen. I said a few things and then my mind just went blank.


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Skeletra said:


> Interviewer: [name]?
> Me: Yes, that's me.
> Int.: Come this way and and have a seat
> Me: This is a big office
> ...


What the hell? He asked a lot of irrelevant questions there. -_-


----------



## Flutterlee (Aug 11, 2016)

Skeletra said:


> Interviewer: [name]?
> Me: Yes, that's me.
> Int.: Come this way and and have a seat
> Me: This is a big office
> ...


GEEZ! this person sounded so mean. Like just chastising you for being the way you are. I think it should be part of the interviewers job to as best they can to make the person feel a bit more comfortable. I'm so sorry this person just made you feel so bad! Like...teenagers are in school. They are typically supported by parents and may not need a job for financial reasons. They may be involved in clubs or extracurriculars. Why's it matter at this point. GOD. ugh i really dislike people who are hiring managers or interviewers. They make it so uncomfortable by asking questions like that! We are already uncomfortable by having SA and THEN they ask us intrusive questions about why we are he way we are or..."tell me of a time where you thought outside the box" and expect an answer right his second.


----------

